# New salt dogg spinner



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

In another thread there was some discussion of the new vs old salt dogg spinner and I had asked if anyone had thought it fixed the spread pattern.

Well, I ended up buying a new 2000 for a truck and a 075 for a tool cat sidewalk machine this year.

I got to say the new spinner....Sucks! It is worse than the old ones.

The old design spread heavy to the drivers side, but at least it spread the salt completely. The new design keeps the salt from going to the drivers side, but it collects so much that as soon as it can get it it does so it is creating 2 very heavy lines of salt under about 1 foot to each side of the spinner. There is a lot of adjustment with these new ones, you have a high and low hole on the shaft to move the actual spinner, and then there is 3 positions on the chute to control where the salt falls onto the actual spinner. We spent about 4 hours trying every combination of these different settings, and adjust the shroud around the spinner.

The final decision was to remove the shroud completely, and now its just like the old one, it just spreads heave to the driver side, but alteast it is not leaving heavy lines of salt waisting material.

It really sucks on our Tool cat though because it is a sidewalk machine so a lot of salt is going to be wasted because we really need it to spread evenly right behind the machine. This just doesn't seem to be possible with these salters. I believe it has something to do with the fact that the salt is not falling straight down onto the spinner, but falling down that chute on an angle.

Who knows.... Just thought I would pass this info along. We have run about 5 tons through out 075 and about 15 tons through the 2000 so far. No problems other than the spread pattern!


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

build a curtain around it so it hits it and falls directly down. Thats what we did for a dedicated sidewalk spreader


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Idk if people have more problems with it spreading more to the driverside but I never had a problem with it, it does go more to the driver side but not alot, my dad drove behind me once and said it looks even on both sides you cant tell. I turned around after salting and the salt looks evenly spreaded


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

saltdoggs bulk spreaders 1500/2000 etc.. all had crap worm gear very small China made junk #$% motors... they all fail and very quickly. We upgraded ours to the same vertical "custom mounting required" 1/2hp motor the shpe4000 4 yard model uses, now our 1 ton trucks throw salt at will 20-30 feet on either side. 

The motor seals fail and by the time you service it and its not working, fooling with connections all the time assuming thats the problem, the inside of the motor is a bucket of rust/junk/parts spinning all over like shrapnel.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

My issue is its salts sidewalks from 4 feet to 10 feet, so building a curtain doesn't necessarily work for our situation. If they were all the same width I think it would work.

Dodgegmc, maybe you are just lucky, I now have 4 and they all do the same thing. Everyone has just gotten used to it in the trucks, and sometimes its beneficial to throw the salt under cars, or back in corners. The only time is is really a problem is for the sidewalk machine, and we salt a couple 1 lane private roads so when you salt you actually need to salt in both directions in order to salt the whole road.

Raimair, I have no issues with the spreading ability of the motor, but just so I follow, you put the spinner motor from the 4 yard on the 2 yard? If anything id like to find a way to put a larger auger motor on. We have issues every now and then with the augers jamming.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea the road I salted last year, I would go up one side and down the other on final salting but pretreating I would just go down the middle and it covered the road nicely. But again im running an older spinner from 06


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I long for the day when both of my POS electric spreaders are only a past nightmare.


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

if your auger is jamming and won't move
probably wet or damp salt - run auger 2-3
Ill never run a salt/sand mix or sand in my SALT dog

we also change the bearings on all of ours every year regardless the condition
I bought a 2 yard n had it only a month and the bearing went for a sh!t
switching to boss auger


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

My sphe 2000 seems to spread to the sides heavily but nothing to the rear? Also if I turn the spinner speed down it seems to be dumping as though it can't spread fast enough even though I adjust the auger Down accordingly. Anyone come up with a fix yet?


----------

